# New Hobby



## 911 (Oct 31, 2022)

Years ago, I used to collect books of matches, so long as they had the hotel name or the car dealership name, a bar, restaurant, or whatever. I think my wife counted over 1400 different books of matches. We finally donated them to a sportsman’s club to use to start their fires in their cabin, or cigars, cigarettes, etc. We couldn’t think of what else to do with them.

Now, I am collecting pens with any kind of ads or names where I pick them up from. At last count, I have about 700 pens. I haven’t decided what to do with them when I get tired of doing this. I have a friend that collects key rings or fobs. He said he thinks his stash has grown to over a 1000 now.

Anyone else collect weird stuff?


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 31, 2022)

Just yogurt containers, empty boxes, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

911 said:


> Years ago, I used to collect books of matches, so long as they had the hotel name or the car dealership name, a bar, restaurant, or whatever. I think my wife counted over 1400 different books of matches. We finally donated them to a sportsman’s club to use to start their fires in their cabin, or cigars, cigarettes, etc. We couldn’t think of what else to do with them.
> 
> Now, I am collecting pens with any kind of ads or names where I pick them up from. At last count, I have about 700 pens. I haven’t decided what to do with them when I get tired of doing this. I have a friend that collects key rings or fobs. He said he thinks his stash has grown to over a 1000 now.
> 
> Anyone else collect weird stuff?


postcards... of which I have about 6 large albums... Vintage rotary phones, altho' I no longer buy those, I still have some here in my collection of which I won't part...,  Vintage scraps that we used to swap when we were little girls at school..  and finally all things  to do with ConCorde  .. the now defunct Supersonic plane .. Onboard packages.. pens, notepaper etc.. in new condition


----------



## 911 (Oct 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> postcards... of which I have about 6 large albums... Vintage rotary phones, altho' I no longer buy those, I still have some here in my collection of which I won't part...,  Vintage scraps that we used to swap when we were little girls at school..  and finally all things  to do with ConCorde  .. the now defunct Supersonic plane .. Onboard packages.. pens, notepaper etc.. in new condition


That was a shame about the Concorde. I loved that plane. It would fly over my house almost everyday around 3 pm. on it’s way from New York to Washington, D.C.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 31, 2022)

About six months ago I started saving paper bags that I got from ordering out from fast food places. I thought if the time came that I wanted to take lunch with me I could re-use them. This is the closest thing to collecting that I have started doing.


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2022)

My addiction was Santas.   I had more than a thousand at one time. Now I have about five.


----------



## Chet (Oct 31, 2022)

All I collect is Social Security.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> postcards... of which I have about 6 large albums... Vintage rotary phones, altho' I no longer buy those, I still have some here in my collection of which I won't part...,  Vintage scraps that we used to swap when we were little girls at school..  and finally all things  to do with ConCorde  .. the now defunct Supersonic plane .. Onboard packages.. pens, notepaper etc.. in new condition


I flew on the Concorde. My neurologist had a model of it on his table, so I gave him the whole intact leather folder which contained all sorts of stuff-menus, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

911 said:


> That was a shame about the Concorde. I loved that plane. It would fly over my house almost everyday around 3 pm. on it’s way from New York to Washington, D.C.


what a wonderful sight to see.. and the Sonic Boom was stupendous... .. Once I was staying at the Charles De Gaulle Airport hotel near Paris .. and Concorde was visible right outside our bedroom window.. we fully expected to get no sleep if it was going to take off in the night.. but not a bit of it. We awoke at 8am, and learned the plane took off at 6am.. and we never heard a thing!!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 31, 2022)

I volunteered on a tourist RR. I had a conductor's vest full of pins on every RR I rode on all over the world. Since I do not do that any more, I mounted the pins on a white cork board and gave the vest away.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I flew on the Concorde. My neurologist had a model of it on his table, so I gave him the whole intact leather folder which contained all sorts of stuff-menus, etc.


I have 2 of those leather/Vinyl  folders, they contain notepaper, pens, Flight certificate, menu...  several other Ephemera.....


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

It was never my intention to collect plastic bags, but I have acquired quite a stack; mainly because there is no way to get rid of them.


----------



## Jace (Oct 31, 2022)

Bells...it all started when we were in OklahomaCity and we toured the capital and the Governor's wife had a curio cabinet full.

got my first..then..and it was onward..

all kinds..crystal..etc.


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 31, 2022)

JigSaw Puzzles never interested me until I found Jigsaw puzzles on line.  

Free Jigsaw Puzzles online - Free Puzzle Games at TheJigsawPuzzles.com


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2022)

911 said:


> Now, I am collecting pens


Me and my childhood buddy collected pens
fountain pens
Big, round Quaker Oats boxes full of them
Fountain pens leak
So do those Quaker Oats boxes




911 said:


> Anyone else collect weird stuff?


A few years back, I collected baseball caps
Not just any baseball caps
Mostly ones with known carriers and official stuff
Like FedX, UPS, Airborne, DHL, ODF&W (Oregon Dept of Fish & Wildlife)
They were from friends in the business
Then somebody asked if I could get in trouble having them
Turns out I could
Thought about ditching them
Couldn't
Riiiiight up until I reached into the shop rafter, 
plopped a favorite on my head
.....with a wasp in it

Now, I just save old coins when I see them


----------



## Pookie (Nov 5, 2022)

One of my friend's had a leak in her dad's basement. When the kids came in, found stuff, there were a ton of coins in those folder thingys and some of those were dated back to 1867 I think. I bet that's worth something. Interesting.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 9, 2022)

People collect things that may appear strange or idiosyncratic to other people.  I have heard of people collecting figurines of things like pigs, frogs, unicorns, cows, Santa’s, clowns, paperweights, etc.  My mother collected old bottles.  You could probably psychologically investigate why such objects hold an attraction to those who collect them; it can become kind of an addiction, or a form of obsessive-compulsive behavior.    I’ve collected pocket knives, small wooden boxes, and of course, _foxes.  _When I had collected several dozen foxes, generating storage problems, my higher self screamed at collector-me, “_Why are you doing this?!,” _and the cycle was broken.  Perhaps there is comfort or affirmation in the familiar or I was trying to reproduce myself, I dunno…

The important thing to realize is that most collections represent a pet interest, and are a niche market of value only to other collectors of the same thing.  Few indeed are those people who have financed the college education of a child with their _Beanie Baby _collection…


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> It was never my intention to collect plastic bags, but I have acquired quite a stack; mainly because there is no way to get rid of them.


Thrift stores in your area? I know the Goodwill and the cancer society use their own bags but our PAWS thrift is glad to get bags since they don't buy bags for the store. When I was helping my stepfather clearing out my mother's stuff, I found a bag full of plastic bags and took that to PAWS.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes, my local thrift store is eager to receive bags. Now that some grocery stores, etc., don't provide bags any more, the thrift store doesn't receive as many bag donations.


----------



## Rich29 (Dec 24, 2022)

I recently discovered Metal Earth steel model kits at Hobby Lobby. They are laser
cut and require no glue to assemble. They range in price from 8- 15 dollars. The attached
is a very simple (3 1/2 inches high) one but still requires patience. Others include WWII planes, peacock, cars.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 25, 2022)

I used to collect dust bunnies, but since I got a cleaning lady, my collection has all but disappeared!


----------



## perChance (Dec 25, 2022)

My sister is a hoarder- she has a bowl with 3 or 4 dead bumblebees.  It's been sitting on her kitchen counter for a couple of years.  She has lots of other stuff too - it's sad.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2022)

Music made by me. I have over five days worth of music I have written. About 2000 songs. I quit collecting about 5 years ago.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 25, 2022)

I used to collect t-shirts from areas we would visit, then that got old after I stopped traveling due to Covid.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 25, 2022)

911 said:


> Years ago, I used to collect books of matches, so long as they had the hotel name or the car dealership name, a bar, restaurant, or whatever. I think my wife counted over 1400 different books of matches. We finally donated them to a sportsman’s club to use to start their fires in their cabin, or cigars, cigarettes, etc. We couldn’t think of what else to do with them.
> 
> Now, I am collecting pens with any kind of ads or names where I pick them up from. At last count, I have about 700 pens. I haven’t decided what to do with them when I get tired of doing this. I have a friend that collects key rings or fobs. He said he thinks his stash has grown to over a 1000 now.
> 
> Anyone else collect weird stuff?



I had a large collection of dove-tail wooden boxes.  Some with old writings from the 1700's.  Most were stolen.
I collected old kitchen tins and antique kitchen signs, 1930's kitchen linens.
Old canvas bank bags, matchbooks and church keys, antique children's books from the 1930's. (for the illustrations),
antique door hinges.  Antique Christmas ornaments, wooden bowls.
Gave up collecting things years ago, but I still have a lot of antique Western gear, 1920's saddles, spurs, bridles, etc.
I like the old things so much better than the new.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2022)

I used to collect cleaned sea-shells, antique magazines and hot sauce in those cute artsy-labeled bottles. No more.


----------



## win231 (Dec 25, 2022)

I hoard soap.  When I'm in the shower, (twice/day) I want a variety of 2 or 3 different soaps to choose from.  And 25-30 different bars in the pantry.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 25, 2022)

When I was young, I collected phone books.. you know, those old-fashioned telephone directories.  Wherever I went, I'd grab one and add it to my collection.  

I also collected interesting coffee mugs and ashtrays.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 25, 2022)

By looking around, it would seem I collect old cars, trucks, tractors, and metal working machinery, and tools of every variety. I don't know that I really think of it as collecting. More a matter of just things I like or need and end up with a bunch of. Oh, yeah, collecting I guess.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 26, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> and metal working machinery, and tools of every variety.


Yeah I can't stop myself either.  But I love making stuff so it gets put to use.  I finally got a 3D Printer and cannot believe how useful they are. WOW!


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 26, 2022)

Inherited my mother's paperweight to which I've added  more  to it.

Collector plates,, 2 hummingbird series, Deer pictures,, bird plates.

Hubby has collection Corvette models,.  Semi coke truck series,, any Coke  model vehicle,,, And trains.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 26, 2022)

I've just decided this year to start collecting snow globes.  They've always caught my eye while walking down the Christmas aisle at the stores.
And, I will turn  it upside down to see  it do it's thing..

I bought my first one, it's a red base w/little white figures of deer and Santa, w/lotsa snow inside.


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 29, 2022)

My new hobby is 3D printing, my son gave me Creality for Christmas and I've already made my first successes. I attach a picture of my job.


----------

